# Hedgie names?



## GoldenEyes (Nov 4, 2011)

I CANT FIND A NAME FOR MY HEDGIE!! Im picking her up in a couple days and i dont have a name picked out!! I wanted to get her and judge her name by how she is, but she's going to be quilling and she might change after that! 

So here's some ideas, i want to know what you guys think 

potential hedgehog names, give me some feedback! 
Suri - From the movie Dinosaur
Azalea
Topaz
Acacia - Greek for Thorny, like the Acacia Tress, i would pronounce it AH-KAY-C-AH
Artemis - Goddess of the hunt, pretty much a feminist lol
Dahlia - Flower
Indigo
Peach/Peaches
Kiwi - pretty common for hedgies though, i want something original.
thats all i got so far!


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

I've always thought the name Dahlia was beautiful, and if one of my two new kits were female I would have named her that lol. Alas, I have twin boys :roll: and they are a huge handful :lol:


----------



## raerysdyk (Oct 21, 2011)

You'll know when you pick up your hedgie.  I had to hold Brillo for the first time before I knew what I would call him. It'll hit you as soon as you hold your little one!


----------



## hedgieluv (Oct 29, 2011)

Ooohh, I like Topaz or Peaches! Both are easy to say and you could calm your hedgie with the soothing sounds of her name. So excited for you!


----------



## pearlthehedgie (Feb 15, 2011)

> You'll know when you pick up your hedgie. I had to hold Brillo for the first time before I knew what I would call him. It'll hit you as soon as you hold your little one! You'll know when you pick up your hedgie.


LOL!!! :lol: I thought that when I had my first baby and the poor child didn't have a name for TWO DAYS!!!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

hedgieluv said:


> Ooohh, I like Topaz or Peaches! Both are easy to say and you could calm your hedgie with the soothing sounds of her name. So excited for you!


I dunno if hedgies would particularly like those names, actually...Both end with that "esss" sound, and I know Lily doesn't like that sound at all. I've read that other hedgies flinch at it a bit too, maybe because it sounds like their own upset hissing sound, or like a snake hiss?


----------



## nualasmom (Nov 13, 2011)

GoldenEyes said:


> Suri - From the movie Dinosaur
> Azalea
> Topaz
> Acacia - Greek for Thorny, like the Acacia Tress, i would pronounce it AH-KAY-C-AH
> ...


I love names with meanings, so I would go for Acacia or Artemis, but given what Lillysmommy said about "sss" names, I'd go with Acacia.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

When we got Cholla, I had 4 (FOUR!) pages of names written down. We probably should have just "lived" with him for a few days, instead of feeling the need to name him right away. But, in the end, he's named just fine. We end up calling him all sorts of things. Choya (which is correct), Cho-la (or as hedgieDaddy says "Cho-la, Cho-la, Cho-la" :roll: )
Our Zoey was already named. But we always called her Zoey-saurus. 
Our Pepper was originally named Josephine, but hubby didn't like it. She's now officially JoJo Peppercorn, but we call her Pepper, or sweet pepper or Peeeeppperrrrrrrrrr.

Basically, what I'm saying is that you don't have to rush. You can take your time, get to know him a bit. Try out different names & just see what happens. I'm sure you will be both pleased & surprised.  Your list is a great place to start.


----------



## GoldenEyes (Nov 4, 2011)

it's because my breeder keeps asking to fill out some paper work lol im thinking of just telling her Baby Girl cuz thats her nickname so far


----------



## OwlCity19 (Mar 23, 2011)

You should give her a name. It would create a more special bond between the 2 of you guys. . Picking my name was easy actually. What happened was I was asking my grandma where you could buy hedgehogs and she replied by saying that I could get them at any pharmacy or store. I laughed and said I was talking about the real hedgehogs and she was like oh I thought you meant the chocolate ones. . It was then that I decided I would name my boy Chocolate. .

If something clicks like that then go with it. 

Good luck!


----------



## GoldenEyes (Nov 4, 2011)

Well of course im going to name her :lol: :lol: :lol: 

OMG can you imagine not naming her! :roll: 

We just call her baby girl right now because we havent a name yet, if you've seen the bernie mac show then you know how i call her baby girl.


----------



## OwlCity19 (Mar 23, 2011)

Oh ok. Well I meant giving her a name other than just her nick name. .


----------



## GoldenEyes (Nov 4, 2011)

If you go to 1:55 on this video 



 you'll see what I mean by "BabyGirl". Or you could just watch the whole thing lol loved this show


----------



## hyena (Dec 4, 2011)

mines name is spud!!!


----------



## Torston (Aug 28, 2011)

I think its a good idea to have a few favourites then wait to see her. I was bound and determined on a little Edmund....until I met mine. When I went to my breeder I met a few hedgies. One was a little boy who climbed all over everything. He would have been a good Edmund (like Sir Edmund Hillary) When I met the guy I got, I knew it wouldn't work, and I ended up calling him Bosley, which fits his stubborn but cuddly self quite well. Mind you, he's also regularly referred to as Boz-monster, Monkey-man and Weeble, so there's always options! 

I like Acacia though. You could call her Casey for short.


----------



## hedgiemama (May 1, 2011)

For my first girl I looked up African names since they are african animals. I wanted to give her a name with meaning. I had my list and I really liked the name Bintu (which means the beautiful one). I saw pictures of her, but I couldnt really judge from those. When I went to first visit her at the breeders, I knew that her name would be Bintu, she was gorgeous! I picked Rudo`s name out, also an african name (meaning love) because he really looked like he needed some love to help him become the awesome little hedgie he is now!  Anywayyss! all of that to say I like to make a list of names with a meaning and then wait to see what suits the animal best!


----------



## trixie557 (Sep 12, 2011)

Am I just the weird on who names their hedgehogs after villains? Lol I have Mumm-Ra now (the bad guy off Thunder Cats)... and have been looking at names for when i finally find my second... so far I have Tirek (the bad guy off of all things, My Little Pony, Lol)


----------

